# Height of Dwarf Hairgrass vs. Regular Ol' Hairgrass



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

so, i cant decide if i should be getting dwarf hairgrass or regular hairgrass. from my understanding, hair grass can reach ~20". how tall will dwarf hairgrass grow up to? 

im looking for grass that will reach around 6-7inches. if i get dwarf hairgrass, will it not grow up to be that tall?


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

There are at least a couple of species of _Eleocharis_ being sold as "dwarf hairgrass". _E. parvula _is the teeny-tiny one that people use for lawn effects. _E. acicularis _is about the size you want. It usually grows in clumps, at least in the wild, so I don't know if you can get as much of a grassy effect. Pond plant growers often have _E. acicularis_, and it is also a common wild plant in much of the US.


----------

